# Problems from Lumping Apt Addresses into 1 stop



## dhmrecov (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi, 

I want some feedback on a problem where a single item on the itinerary list turns out to be an Apt complex with multiple packages to multiple apts. ... First off, I always go into leasing office first and ask if they will take if customer not home. I also call all customers and speak with them or leave voicemail if possible, before I waste time putting notes on doors. But only one code for what happens to all these packages is allowed ......Yesterday both complexes refused to take packages if customer not home. Also I received an email telling me that I failed to complete my deliveries last week when only 4 packages were given to me for a single apt complex stop that involved dividing 5 packages among 3 apts. (I honestly don't know how I could have possibly caught this at the loading dock...barely have time to scan everything that is given and get out on the road. How do you know when your missing a package that is never presented to you at the dock???). I called support and followed their direction to label one package as missing, but the app coded this as an incomplete delivery, hence prompting the email blaming me. 

The only solution I can think of where the driver doesn't get blamed is getting Amazon to treat each separate apt as a separate delivery stop on the itinerary. But how to share with Amazon...I can't get anything but canned email responses out of them or personalized responses based on mis-coded information. 

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------

